# Whats Everyone Switching Too?



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

My stealth is acting faulty, so I am returning it. What is everyone else using with the stop sale going on? I was thinking maybe an Aqueon Pro 250W. Any input?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I got the eheim jager. Only thing I can complain about is that its difficult to adjust the temp. I've had to unplug it, take it out, and adjust it. Otherwise it's been great and fairly consistent once calibrated.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

i got the aqueon 250w and had no problems so far
its easy to set temp and it stays at the set temp also


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the Fluval E-series heaters. easy to set up...works like it should.. has a built in LCD Temperature display with color coded heating indicator... and due to the nature of its design, has a plastic cage around the heating element to prevent heater burns on your fishys.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i love the fluval e but the price is almost double as the marineland pro so i doubt highly they will exchange for that.i have not used my aqueon pros yet but i have been using the normal aqueons and they work great.but i now petsamrt was exchanging for price so they will give you the price of the marineland pro and you make up the diferance of the fluval e.but i have not seen them sell them.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I Picked up a Eheim Jager when i set up my manny tank first time using it and i found it was really simple and easy, set it to 81 and my temp is spot on. I actually picked up the stealth when i was looking but ended up with the Jager, Good choice lol.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

AC heaters, Fuval M & E series and Eheim Jagger


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the only choices I was able to find around here were the Aqueon pro, and the visitherm. I finagled around into getting an aqueon pro, took a little fast talking but I did it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I literally just got back from Petsmart where I swapped my Marineland for a Aqueon Pro heater. At first I exchanged it for a Fluval but noticed that it wasn't fully submersible. That's a big CON for me. Walked right back in and swapped it for the Aqueon Pro. I'll be taking my other marineland back within the next couple days I'm sure


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

looks like everyone is using aqueon then







cool


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

also noticed the fluval m has only a 3 year warranty not lifetime.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Swapped out my Stealth Pro 200W for an Aqueon 200W. Not sure if there was a price different, she just swapped it with no strings attached.








I also picked up a new Fluval E300 for 90g. LCD is very nice, easy to change temps, but damn it's kinda big and ugly in the tank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That lifetime warranty won't cover the fish it'll kill someday. NO heater= No heater burn, No stray electricity, No cooked fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

still have to get my lazy butt to petsmart for the recall. do they do return only or refund as well?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> That lifetime warranty won't cover the fish it'll kill someday. NO heater= No heater burn, No stray electricity, No cooked fish


You mean the Aqueon heater? Are they known for stray electricity or what?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No I'm sayn I don't use heaters period. Regardless of brand.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I guess room temp has a lot to do with it, but what is your average temp in your tanks?


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

OS1R1S what lfs do you use? I had a heck of a time trying to get one to take mine back, they even called Marineland while I was there and made me wait while they were on hold


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I went to Petco in Bethel Park. Ft. Couch Rd. off of Rt. 19 South.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i heard you need a recipt for a refund.bruner if i didnt use heaters my tanks would just about be 60 degrees in the basement.thats to cold.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hydor in-line heaters...even heat distribution n u cant see em


----------

